
How context building and delegation of authority can strengthen small companies - mgalkiewicz
https://maciejgalkiewicz.com/2019/01/07/context-building-and-delegation-of-authority/
======
mgalkiewicz
A long read for Monday morning: "How context building and delegation of
authority can strengthen small organizations". It describes the path we went
through when reorganizing our company. Lots of practical tips in the context
of serious obstacles and issues. I hope that our lessons learned will help you
with challenges at your organization!

